# Scottish Gaelic: When we're on the road there's no stopping us



## rags1

Hi i had "When we're on the road there's no stopping us" translated in to Scottish Gaelic.would appriciate if someone could confirm the translation

Thanks 

Rags


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello rags1,
Welcome to the forums.

Can you post your translation?


----------



## rags1

Cheers L'irlandais

The translation is "Nuair a tha sinn air an rathad chan eil doigh stad a chur oirnn".
                                     When we're on the road there's no stopping us.

Thanks again

Rags


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello again rags1,
Scottish Gàidhlig is quite different from Irish, so I won't pretend to be able to correct the translation from the other forum.  Only at a glance it's missing a the odd *síneadh fada *on broad vowels (á, ó, ú) & slender ones (é, í), which doesn't help, as the use of accents (*sínte fada*) is not optional in Gaelic. We do get quite a few translation requests for tattoos on-line, my feelings about these are stated in the following warning.





> Warning :  It is not a good idea to tattoo any phrase on your body that has been translated/transliterated from another language.
> While it may sound quite smart in English, it is probaly going to sound clumsy or contrived if translated literally.


Why not root around the internet for a genuine Scottish proverb that expresses what you feel, then use that instead?

One example from thousands of Scottish Gàidhlig proverbs available :





> _Bhith beò beathail ged nach bitheadh tu beò ach leth-uai_r.
> To live life to the full, though you would only live a half hour.
> 
> Source


Good luck anyway. oh and don't forget the odd "*á é í ó ú Á É Í Ó Ú*" or two.


----------

